# Vass?



## neuerSpezi (8 Mai 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe am 01.05. meinen DIenst beim neuen Arbeitgeber angetreten. Nun soll ich ein Projekt nach dem VASS-Standard realisieren. Irgendwie scheint mir da alles etwas suspekt. Die Schrittketten in GRAPH sind sehr komisch programmiert und irgendwie finde ich auch allgemein keinen Anfang. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung? Ich weiss nicht wie ich anfangen soll.

Arni


----------



## bike (8 Mai 2012)

neuerSpezi schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> ich habe am 01.05. meinen DIenst beim neuen Arbeitgeber angetreten. Nun soll ich ein Projekt nach dem VASS-Standard realisieren. Irgendwie scheint mir da alles etwas suspekt. Die Schrittketten in GRAPH sind sehr komisch programmiert und irgendwie finde ich auch allgemein keinen Anfang. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung? Ich weiss nicht wie ich anfangen soll.
> 
> Arni



Dann würde ich mich erkundigen beim meinem Arbeitgeber.
Der ist doch dein erster Ansprechpartner.
Wenn du gesagt hast du kannst das, dann hast du ein echtes Problem.

Die Schrittketten und auch die Visualisierung werden nach einem vorgegebenen Standard in einer vordefinierten Struktur erstellt.
Wobei ich den Standard und dessen Sinn nicht ganz sehe
Da ist eine Menge Ballast dabei, der nicht notwendig für die Funktion ist, aber der Kunde will es.
Es gibt wenig Dokumentation, aber ein Muster Projekt von VW / AUDI.
Und der Vertreter von BigS kann dir ggF helfen.


bike


----------



## ehc_alex66 (9 Mai 2012)

*Hi*

Hallo neuerSpezi,
ich habe schon seid anfang letzten Jahres mit dem VASS-Standart zu tuen!
Wenn du dich in Wolfsburg herrumtreibst könnte man sich ja mal zu einem Erfahrungsaustausch treffen!

Gruß 
Alex


----------



## sps-concept (9 Mai 2012)

*nicht so schlimm*

Hallo Spezi, 

sieht alles schlimmer aus als es ist. Stimmt, die Ketten sind auf den ersten Blick gewöhnungsbedürftig gemacht, aber Graph kann sich ja von Haus aus nicht synchronisieren. Erstmal Projektierungsrichtlinie lesen, dort ist mittlerweile vieles gut erklärt. Ich erstelle mittlerweile die Kettenstruktur in Excel. Abweichend zu dem Video wird jetzt auch der AutoVR mit erstellt.

http://www.raeppel.de/download/sample/vass_codegenerator.zip

André


----------



## neuerSpezi (10 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

danke erstmal für die spontanen Antworten. Ja bike ich könnte da ein Problem haben. Ich war der Meinung dass ich VW kenne, da ich vor ca 10 Jahren schon einmal etwas realisiert hatte. Aber der Wiedererkennungswert im mir gezeigten Musterprojekt war Null. Einen Vertreter von S haben wwir nicht. Den chef brauche ich nicht fragen, da höre ich nur dass alles kein Problem ist. Die Projektierungsrichtlinie werde ich mir mal genauer anschauen, bisher habe ich diese nur überflogen und zwekcs Reizüberflutung erstmal verworfen. Mit einem Treffen in WOB nehme ich gerne in Anspruch wenn ich einmal da sein sollte. Kettenstruktur in Excel klingt gut. Davon höre ich aber das 1. Mal. In den Muster war  diesbezüglich nichts dabei.

Arni


----------



## neuerSpezi (12 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

hat hier jemand Tips worauf man bei einer IBN besonders achten sollte?

Arni


----------



## bike (12 Mai 2012)

neuerSpezi schrieb:


> Kettenstruktur in Excel klingt gut. Davon höre ich aber das 1. Mal. In den Muster war  diesbezüglich nichts dabei.



Das hat auch nichts mit VW oder so zu tun und ich denke das brauchst du nicht.
Wozu ein Tool verwenden, dass nicht von VauWe freigegeben ist und das dir nicht wirklich die Entwicklung erleichtert.

[Ironie][Bei der IBN ist doch meist schon das Schlimmste gelaufen.
Du hast ein Programm das so weit als möglich simuliert und getestet ist.
Dann noch die wirkliche Anlage mit dem Teil verheiraten und dann wird es erfolgreiche Zukunft.[/Ironie]

Im Ernst: bei der IBN ist in erster Linie wichtig, dass das Teil das macht was es soll.
Der Rest kommt später, wenn dir auf die Füße getreten wird, warum du an dieser oder jene Stelle ein Flanke brauchst oder warum der Merker so und nicht anders heißt.
Doch da musst du durch und wenn die den Laden schon  kennst, dann ist es ja nichts neues


bike


----------



## neuerSpezi (12 Mai 2012)

Hallo bike, 

deine Antworten helfen nicht wirklich...

Dass die Anlage das macht was sie soll - dafür ist die IBN. Wichtig wäre mir der Weg dahin.  Tools sind dafür da, die Arbeit zu erlecihtern. Das war schon beim  Faustkeil so. Ich persönlich habe ihn nicht mehr verwendet, vielleicht  du? Bisher waren mir alle Tools eine Hilfe und ob das vom Kunde  freigegeben ist tangiert mich nicht wenn das Ergebnis stimmt. Einem  gedruckten Blatt Papier sieht man auch nicht an womit es erstellt wurde.  Entscheidend ist dass dabei die Standards eingehalten wurden.

Arni


----------



## bike (12 Mai 2012)

neuerSpezi schrieb:


> Hallo bike,
> 
> deine Antworten helfen nicht wirklich...
> 
> ...



Wenn du schon alles weißt, warum fragst du?
Im Gegensatz zu dir kann ich Maschinen und Anlagen nach den entsprechenden Vorschriften entwicklen und in Betrieb nehmen.
Wenn du dir dein Programm von einem Excel Tool entwickeln lässt, wie willst du dann der Dokumentationspflicht nachkommen?
Und alle Tools waren dir eine Hilfe?
Dann bist du ja ein Genie.
Ich verwende nur die Tools ide ich benötige und die auch vom Kunden akzepiert werden.
Denn wir entwickeln für unsere Kunden und nicht für uns weil wir so gut sind.

Viel Erfolg


bike


----------



## neuerSpezi (12 Mai 2012)

hallo bike, wir sollten uns treffen - ich will deine Füsse küssen! Du bist ja ein Held. Du kannst Anlagen entwickeln und die IBN machen? Das tue ich auch seit 15 Jahren, nur in einer anderen Branche. Das eine VW-Projekt da haben wir nur mal im fremden Revier gewildert. Meinst du der Kunde sieht ob die Schrittkette mit Hilfe von Excel erstellt wurde? Oder ob du die Zuli stumpfsinniig (so amchst du das wahrscheinlich) eintippelst oder per Makros erstellst? Mein Eindruck? den erwähnten Standard kennen nur eine handvoll Leute wirklich und du willst dich nur wichtig machen. Wenn ihr selbst nicht entwickelt was die Arbeit erleichtert dann seid ihr ein lahmer Haufen.

Arni


----------



## Oerw (13 Mai 2012)

hi

der VASS ist erst seit einigen Jahren in Arbeit und unterscheidet sich stark von den bisherigen Standards von VW.
der VASS ist eine Zusammenarbeit von VW Audi Seat und Skoda. Es soll eine leichtere Offlineentwicklung sein. Ich kenne zwar nicht den VASS beim großen S, aber beim Konkurenten, und finde es gut. Denke mal das die Anwendung von anderen Tools kein Problem darstellt, solange es dem Standard entspricht.


----------



## IBFS (13 Mai 2012)

neuerSpezi schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> ich habe am 01.05. meinen DIenst beim neuen Arbeitgeber angetreten.
> Nun soll ich ein Projekt nach dem VASS-Standard realisieren. Irgendwie scheint mir da alles etwas suspekt.
> ...





neuerSpezi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> *hat hier jemand Tips worauf man bei einer IBN besonders achten sollte?*
> 
> Arni





neuerSpezi schrieb:


> ...Du bist ja ein Held. Du kannst Anlagen entwickeln und die IBN machen?
> _*Das tue ich auch seit 15 Jahren, nur in einer anderen Branche*_. Das eine VW-Projekt da haben wir nur mal im fremden Revier gewildert.
> 
> Meinst du der Kunde sieht ob die Schrittkette mit Hilfe von Excel erstellt wurde?
> ...



1. Wer seit 15 Jahren VORGIBT zu programmieren ... und jetzt mal ...*  im fremden Revier (ge)wildert. *....  und dort überhaupt keinen Anfang findet ....der ist als Programmierer anscheinend extrem eingerostet.

2. Jemand der 15 Jahre Programmiert, der sollte solche pauschale Fragen -  *hat hier jemand Tips worauf man bei einer IBN besonders achten sollte?  *- niemals stellen. Das ist echt ein Witz.

3. Wer sich hier mit bisher 5 Beiträgen verewigt hat, die nur sein Ahnungslosigkeit demonstrieren, der sollte den Ball flach halten.

4. Stell bitte konkrete Fragen, nur dann gibt es konkrete Antworten. Bei einer schrägen Einzeilerfrage wird hier niemand, acu wenn er über das Wissen verfügen sollte, lange Aufsätze schreiben. 

Schönes Wochenende

Frank


----------



## zotos (14 Mai 2012)

Was dieses Tool bringen soll habe ich noch nicht verstanden, habe mir das Video aber auch nur ein mal angesehen. 

Kann man damit auch aus einer vorhandenen Schrittkette wieder eine Excelliste machen? Wenn ja dann sollte dies ins Video, wenn nein dann bringt es bei der IB recht wenig. Aber selbst wenn es geht, ist mir der Vorteil immer noch nicht klar.

Ob der Kunde dieses Tool freigegeben hat oder nicht sollte egal sein, solange das Ergebnis dem Standard entspricht.


----------



## neuerSpezi (18 Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen Männers,

den gestrigen Tag gut überstanden? Eigentlich hatte ich mir von der Anfrage hier mehr versprochen. Über 20000 Benutzer im Forum, 3 davon kennen mit dem Standard aus, einer hat von dem Standard gehört und macht sich wichtig und einer motzt nur dumm rum. Traurige Bilanz. Hatte gehofft noch ein paar Ansprechpartner zu finden die man auch mal anrufen kann.

Arni


----------



## neuerSpezi (13 Juni 2012)

Hallo spezis!

kann mir einer fogendes verraten:

wie funktioniert das mit den Roboterverriegelungen
was bedeuten die Optionen beim roboter
wieso gibt es so vile BA-Variablen???
Arni


----------



## IPC Bernhard (14 Juni 2012)

Servus

Also wenn du nach solchen Antworten von dir
noch auf Hilfe hier im Forum hoffst dann denke
ich kannst du noch lange warten.

Ich kenne mich mit deinem Problem nicht aus,
aber nur wenn ich diese "klugen Antworten" von
dir lese wäre mir jede Minute zu schade.

Gruß
Bernhard


----------



## ehc_alex66 (14 Juni 2012)

Moin neuerSpezi,
dazu kann ich dir wirklich nur den Tipp geben, LESE dir die Projektierungrichtlinie ganz ganau durch und 
schaue dir auch die Referenzen genau an, mit 15 Jahren Berufserfahrung als SPS-Programmierer solltest du es dann auch herrausbekommen,
wenn selbst einer wie ich, der erst 2 Jahre im Geschäft ist es begreift, sollte es für dich dann ein leichtes sein!



Gruß 
Alex


----------



## sps-concept (11 Juli 2012)

so, mal wieder etwas von mir...



zotos schrieb:


> Was dieses Tool bringen soll habe ich noch nicht verstanden, habe mir das Video aber auch nur ein mal angesehen.



Die Graphkette wird komplett mit allen STAT-Variablen, Schritt/Transitionsnamen, Transitionen und Aktionen erstellt. Beim FC wird die komplette Struktur erstellt, man muss "nur" noch die Bedingungen programmieren. Man kann sich also aufs wesentliche konzentrieren anstatt stupide Strukturen anzulegen.



zotos schrieb:


> Kann man damit auch aus einer vorhandenen Schrittkette wieder eine Excelliste machen? Wenn ja dann sollte dies ins Video, wenn nein dann bringt es bei der IB recht wenig. Aber selbst wenn es geht, ist mir der Vorteil immer noch nicht klar.



nein geht nicht - aber kein Problem wenn man noch die "Quelle" als Exceldatei hat.



zotos schrieb:


> Ob der Kunde dieses Tool freigegeben hat oder nicht sollte egal sein, solange das Ergebnis dem Standard entspricht.



100% ACK. Man sieht einer Schraube auch nicht an ob diese manuell oder mit Spezialwerkzeug (Schrauber) reingeschraubt wurde.

André


----------



## neuerSpezi (22 Juli 2012)

Hallo, danke für die Infos. Jetzt ist mir einiges klarer. Anfangs dachte ich man benötigt dieses Tool für die Erstellung. 

derSpezi


----------



## mjuenger (4 November 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Sorry, bin ganz neu im Thema: 

Der VASS-Standard ist rein betreffend Programmierung? oder auch generell Anlegen-Elektrik?

Sind die Unterlagen zu diesem Standard online verfügbar? VWGroupSupply etwa?

Vielen Dank vorab für die Info!


----------



## sps-concept (5 November 2014)

Hallo,

das ist rein für die Software, setzt aber auch voraus dass die Hardware entsprechend aufgebaut ist. Am besten bezieht ihr die Sachen über den zuständigen Planer da auch nicht alles überall gilt.

André


----------

